# New model Beamswork 3W full spectrum LED



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Interesting find on the Beamswork..
Surprised topdogsellers doesn't carry it.

Not sure if the diode "colors" listed are correct.
for one, though skimpy evidence, pic shows RGB diodes not VBG..
In those ratios that would be a horrible FW color..

Of course w/ channel control not much of an issue.
26:8:9:9 ratio 
W:R:G:B(V) wouldn't be a bad start..


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Have you thought of the Fluval 3.0? How much PAR are you looking for at the substrate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Here's a copy and paste of some more information on that Beamswork MHR LED:

SUPPORT 110-240V/50-60HZ. 
60"-72"(150-180CM) MHR LED light 264W remote dimmable colorful time cycle

3W*88PCS(White Day LED bulbs 40pcs+Blue LED bulbs 24pcs+Violet LED bulbs 12pcs+Green LED bulbs 12pcs),10000 Lumens

30cm extra extend, fits to 150-180cm fish tank
Optional cooling fans and hanging kits are also available for future add ons

Features:
Dimenision147cmL x 22.1cm Wx 3.1cm H
Extend brackets, add 1.5cm in height, 30cm extendable
Black, non corrosive powder coated aluminum housing
264W total wattage
100V - 240V
10000 Lumen
Splash guard


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

> * MIXING LIST
> ----------------------------------------
> LED Violet (420nm) [120°] x12
> LED Blue (470nm) [120°] x24
> ...





> * MIXING LIST
> ----------------------------------------
> LED Violet (420nm) [120°] x12
> LED Blue (470nm) [120°] x24
> ...


On paper..it's still wrong..

add red for violet


> * MIXING LIST
> ----------------------------------------
> LED Blue (470nm) [120°] x24
> LED Green (530nm) [120°] x12
> ...


Hmm dawned on me they may not mean violet as I think of it..
If they were "magenta' ie. like the full spectrum diodes.. then it would make sense..

Or it's really a reef light..

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/18-...lgo_pvid=2e05283f-5304-4c86-80e8-ca4f107b9a47


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

varanidguy said:


> Have you thought of the Fluval 3.0? How much PAR are you looking for at the substrate?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope to find something that can do around 100 par at the substrate so that I can have more options for future plants that I experiment with. I can always hang the light higher, or get a dimmer. If I get a weak light, then I'm out of options.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

> 3W*56PCS(White Day LED bulbs 28pcs+Blue LED bulbs 14pcs+Violet LED bulbs 7pcs+Green LED bulbs 7pcs),5400 Lumens
> 
> 30cm extra extend, fits to 90-120cm fish tank
> Optional cooling fans and hanging kits are also available for future add ons
> ...


slight warning.. Above translates to 32.1Lumens/watt..
Only real advantage here is the optics...
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LFF07XS/ref=twister_B01LFF08QO?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
In a sense you would be better off w/ 2 of these..








Of course you lose all the cool functions.. but that can, in part, be worked around..
$140 for 2. @10,400 lumens

One of the new ones should do it though, as long as you aren't dimming too much....
2 of one or one of the other is fairly equivalent I guess.. give or take a bit,.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

jeffkrol said:


> slight warning.. Above translates to 32.1Lumens/watt..
> Only real advantage here is the optics...
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LFF07XS/ref=twister_B01LFF08QO?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> In a sense you would be better off w/ 2 of these..
> ...


I'm wondering if 3w LED's would penetrate deep waters better than 0.5 LED's, even if there are fewer of them in comparison, because the Green Element Evo seems to have good PAR.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Joshism said:


> I'm wondering if 3w LED's would penetrate deep waters better than 0.5 LED's, even if there are fewer of them in comparison, because the Green Element Evo seems to have good PAR.


Not so much the power difference but the lensing at 90 degrees or so vs 120.


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

@Joshism Can I throw in another light for your consideration? 
https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-freshwater-plant-lights/56-basic-32-freshwater-plant.html

It's a little more powerful than the Beamswork. I've been running a 16" on a smaller tank for a while now, really love this light. It provides a great color blend and spectrum, and can definitely punch deeper tanks. I ran it briefly on a 29 gallon (18" deep) and didn't have to crank the channels all the way up. You could do the 32", or two 16" might give you better flexibility and coverage. The 16" is rated for a 24"x24" area if I remember correctly, so two of those would cover your tank nicely I believe. 

Happy to answer any questions about the light if I can, just thought I'd throw this option out since we're talking a deep tank and it's similar in price to that Beamswork.

Edit: Apparently, they have discontinued the 16" and replaced it with the 18". However, in looking at the LED layout diagram and other info, I'm pretty sure it's identical to the 16", just longer now. Not sure why they did that, but I don't think it is any more expensive than my 16" was either. These would need to be suspended above your tank, I'm not sure if that's an issue for you or not.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

mgeorges said:


> @*Joshism* Can I throw in another light for your consideration?
> https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-freshwater-plant-lights/56-basic-32-freshwater-plant.html
> 
> It's a little more powerful than the Beamswork. I've been running a 16" on a smaller tank for a while now, really love this light. It provides a great color blend and spectrum, and can definitely punch deeper tanks. I ran it briefly on a 29 gallon (18" deep) and didn't have to crank the channels all the way up. You could do the 32", or two 16" might give you better flexibility and coverage. The 16" is rated for a 24"x24" area if I remember correctly, so two of those would cover your tank nicely I believe.
> ...


I have a local guy with those. I like everything except the style.

I was also seriously considering the makersled slim because it’s cut to length. But my LED Knowledge is very limited. Any of you guys ever build one of these? If I do go with this, I’d sand it down to have a brushed aluminum finish. That would be sexier.

http://www.makersled.com/products/m...lim-photos/multiple-makersled-heatsink-slim2/


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Joshism said:


> I was also seriously considering the makersled slim because it’s cut to length. But my LED Knowledge is very limited. Any of you guys ever build one of these? If I do go with this, I’d sand it down to have a brushed aluminum finish. That would be sexier.
> 
> Multiple MakersLED Heatsink Slim2 | MakersLED



Short..but modular..


https://www.rapidled.com/6-x-12-premium-heat-sink-and-enclosure/


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

Currently waiting to get prices for a grassycore/cetus 2/wing fw led from hm electronics :/



> Dear Sir,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently still $210 shipped to buy the cetus 2 directly from them but I gotta do a bank transfer to pay~ the wing 2' and 3' models were $150 and $210. They did not send me the price for the grassycore. On the invoice it says 60W for the cetus2 but I guess we'll see...


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

So I contacted [email protected] privately, and he does have the Beamswork MHR LED in stock for the same price as the Green Element EVO. I ordered it today and when it gets here, I hope to get some PAR readings from a friend from a local saltwater pet store.


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

Well that's odd you would think he would list them on fleabay or amazon...


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Joshism said:


> So I contacted [email protected] privately, and he does have the Beamswork MHR LED in stock for the same price as the Green Element EVO. I ordered it today and when it gets here, I hope to get some PAR readings from a friend from a local saltwater pet store.


I'm more curious about the color temp...and the "violets"..


Wobblebonk said:


> Well that's odd you would think he would list them on fleabay or amazon...


Maybe no big shipment yet..
a few models for test marketing b4 committing.. ???


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Curious to learn more about this light... so following along!


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

I just got it today. It does look like magenta instead of red. The photos I have are pretty accurate to what I see with my naked eye. I wonder if I can replace them with red LED's?

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2g27C3N]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2g27zSt]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2g27A5x]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2g27xyg]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2g27UcK]


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Magenta ones are probably "full spectrum" diodes..Blue w/ broad spectrum red phosphor(s)..or hopefully so..









When off diode should look this color.










To be honest, IF I'd replace any I'd swap out green for cyan...


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

I found a crack on it.



Bump:


jeffkrol said:


> Magenta ones are probably "full spectrum" diodes..Blue w/ broad spectrum red phosphor(s)..or hopefully so..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're saying I really don't need to do anything basically. But doesn't the green help make it look normal to the human eye?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Cyan is blue-green, besides plenty of green in white diodes (blue plus broad yellow phosphor).

Almost all LED lights are short in the blue-green to green-blue range..
Most whites use ryal blue emitters and the added blue are just plain blue..so that helps.
"Natural" would include both..


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Joshism said:


> I found a crack on it.



That sucks...He's always been good making things right though..afaict

OK.. as to mods or color adj. if one is so inclined. 
From the diodes and your photo the "base" K temp is quite high..
Guesstimate in the 14000K-ish range give or take a few 1000K..
to create the most "neutral" white from that you basically shut off the blues, dim the whites about 10%
Assumptions include "full spectrum" diodes and around 8000k whites..

Adding 2:1 cyan/blue isn't going to help much except bring the all on K down to about 9000-ish..Tone is still blueish but not nearly like the all blue.
suggest not bothering.
You can't add reds because of the voltage difference of the diodes.. well one possibly could but most likely won't last long..

Only "fix" I could come up with would be to a 2:1 warm white/blue channel..9 ww/5 blue. That channel would be another magenta look though..
Would be confusing.. and no real "moonlight" (if blue is your thing)or sunrise /sunset (which isn't really possible now anyways if you want "orangy" ones).

Next best is the ww/bl/cyan on the one channel..like 9:3:2.. even messier..but in all likelyhood never need to sacrifice a channels output.. much.
AGAIN lot of assumptions 

anyways.. just for fun.. it's good as is.. but w/ almost anything tweaking can make it your own..


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing (Jun 11, 2015)

how much did the 4ft mhr cost?


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Every time Jeff gets involved in a lighting thread, it’s a big education on the subject. I love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

SingAlongWithTsing said:


> how much did the 4ft mhr cost?


Same price as a Beamswork Green Element Evo. $140


----------

